# What's the difference?



## lizardjasper (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok, every single snake person on this site is going to hate me for posting this question, but I can't seem to find any reasonable answers by just looking. So here goes -
What's the difference between scrubbies, diamonds, coastals, carpets, and spotteds, besides location?
See, I knew you would laugh at me...


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 20, 2010)

There name's? lol


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 20, 2010)

whats the difference between spike and jasper


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 20, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Ok, every single snake person on this site is going to hate me for posting this question, but I can't seem to find any reasonable answers by just looking. So here goes -
> What's the difference between scrubbies, diamonds, coastals, carpets, and spotteds, besides location?
> See, I knew you would laugh at me...



scrubbies are big ,diamands and coastals are carpets and spotteds are awesome like my pebble


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 20, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> whats the difference between spike and jasper


I'm a lizard person, not a snake person. I need to learn these things!


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 20, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> I'm a lizard person, not a snake person. I need to learn these things![/QUOTE
> 
> basicly different familys ,i got some good books on them if you wanna borrow them


----------



## snake_boy (Mar 20, 2010)

pattens, size, location and slight differences in genetics?


----------



## cris (Mar 20, 2010)

Diamond carpets, coastal carpets and other carpets(except possibly the centrelian type) are all the the same species and likely to be the same subspecies too. Spotted pythons are a type of small python once refered to as _L.childreni_. Scrub Pythons are considered to be the same genus as carpet pythons but are considerably differant.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 20, 2010)

Basically, you're asking what constitutes a species. It is a mix of physical differences, which include scalation, pattern, colour, morphometrics, size and localities. 

Cris, _M.imbricata_ is distinct too.


----------



## Dragon-Nut (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey lizardjasper, seems like you're copping a bit of flack from your fellow QLD'ers!  
Mate, the only dumb question there is, is the one you don't ask. Good on you for wanting to find out. Here goes, hopefully, it'll help and it's not too long-winded. Will try to keep it simple.
All the snakes you mentioned belong essentially to two genus's (sorry, probably be a typo there??): Antaresia & Morelia, or more commonly: Children's python family & Carpet python family. I have listed them for you as follows:
Genus: Antaresia - contains 4 small to very small species:
1. Antaresia childreni - Children's Python, grows to about 1m or so,
2. Antaresia maculosa - Spotted Python - grows to about 1m or so as well,
3. Antaresia perthensis - Pygmy Python - only grows to about 61cm, is the world's smallest python, and
4. Antaresia stimsoni - Stimson's Python, grows to about 90cm.
Captive bred Children's Pythons are generally very calm, placid and "friendly" snakes, which make them ideal as a beginner, first snake. Easy to keep and don't grow too big so won't swallow you whilst you're sleeping! lol
Genus: Morelia - contains 5 moderate to very large species:
1. Morelia carinata - Rough-scaled Python - grows to about 2m,
2. Morelia kinghorni - Aust. Scrub Python (scrubbies) - Australia's largest snake, grows to about 5m+
3. Morelia oenpelliensis - Oenpelli Rock Python - grows to about 4.3m,
4. Morelia spilota - Carpet Python; Diamond Python - Sub-species include: Centralian Carpet (Bredli), Top End Carpet, Eastern Carpet, Jungle Carpet, Murray Darling Carpet & Western Carpet. Carpets grow to 2.5m or thereabouts in general.
5. Morelia viridis - Green Tree Python (GTP), grows to about 1.5m

So, the difference I guess is their genus, and also their different species and sub-species. There are the physical differences like size, colours and patterns but I won't go there because it's best for you to buy a book if you really want to know.

Anything else specific you wanted to know, I am sure you'll find lots of useful info here on this site by searching the posts and forum. Good luck with it all, hope that helps.


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 20, 2010)

good job dragon nut ,you explaned that realy well


----------



## cris (Mar 20, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Cris, _M.imbricata_ is distinct too.



True, but they are basically like a differant country  :lol: I still doubt they arnt still the same species as other carpet pythons. IMO some would split the bark off a tree and give it a differant name from the branch if they could. Yet no one these days is brave enough to split humans into differant taxa.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 21, 2010)

Thankyou Dragon Nut, that was explained so well! Thankyou for clearing that up for me. I used to get confused between them, now I get it!
See guys, wouldn't it have been better to just tell me that in the first place?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 21, 2010)

cris said:


> True, but they are basically like a differant country  :lol: I still doubt they arnt still the same species as other carpet pythons. IMO some would split the bark off a tree and give it a differant name from the branch if they could. Yet no one these days is brave enough to split humans into differant taxa.



I agree about splitters, but it's genetic - you can't argue that!


----------

